# fat Grips?



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

How people, I know a few of you have used fat grips and liked them so I got some on a special from Amazon to try help build my forearms, but what exsercises do you use them for?

I imagine it must be for mainly pulling movements? I don't really see them helping much with things like bench or tri push down etc compared to bent over rows and lat pulldowns?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

T100 said:


> How people, I know a few of you have used fat grips and liked them so I got some on a special from Amazon to try help build my forearms, but what exsercises do you use them for?
> 
> I imagine it must be for mainly pulling movements? I don't really see them helping much with things like bench or tri push down etc compared to bent over rows and lat pulldowns?


I use them the odd time as my gym has them. Only use them when training arms though as they limit the weight you can use otherwise and find my arms give out say before my back etc which is not what I want when training back


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> I use them the odd time as my gym has them. Only use them when training arms though as they limit the weight you can use otherwise and find my arms give out say before my back etc which is not what I want when training back


Cheers fella, I might only use them every now and then as I imagine lowering the weight to compensate arms would be detrimental to the muscle your targeting


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

T100 said:


> Cheers fella, I might only use them every now and then as I imagine lowering the weight to compensate arms would be detrimental to the muscle your targeting


Exactly, well my logic anyway. Note.... fat grips and orals pre wo = PAINFULL forearm pumps lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Exactly, well my logic anyway. Note.... fat grips and orals pre wo = PAINFULL forearm pumps lol


Only use winny for a bridge to pct mate so don't really get much in the way of pumps, I got them to strengthen my fore arms due to getting tennis elbow to see if it helps at all


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

T100 said:


> How people, I know a few of you have used fat grips and liked them so I got some on a special from Amazon to try help build my forearms, but what exsercises do you use them for?
> 
> I imagine it must be for mainly pulling movements? I don't really see them helping much with things like bench or tri push down etc compared to bent over rows and lat pulldowns?


I use them when ****ing, really builds up the arms.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I use them at the end of pull day - maybe an extra set of rows, shrugs, latpulldowns, curls etc. They really get your forearm blown up!

Wrap a towel round the bar to see how it feels to pull a thicker bar.


----------



## WolverineLifts (Dec 15, 2014)

I use them when doing seated ez curls with reverse grip. Really gets the forearms burning!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

For me, the best thing I've found them useful for is being able to train around my elbow tendinitis.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

ah24 said:


> For me, the best thing I've found them useful for is being able to train around my elbow tendinitis.


Hopefully might help me out a bit with my tennis elbow then, need to get my injections first for it though, start my 20 week cycle in Feb anyway so best get used to needles again


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

T100 said:


> Hopefully might help me out a bit with my tennis elbow then, need to get my injections first for it though, start my 20 week cycle in Feb anyway so best get used to needles again


Try some Kwan Loong oil on it too. I use it prior to training arms.. Has analgesic and anti-inflam properties..


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Try some Kwan Loong oil on it too. I use it prior to training arms.. Has analgesic and anti-inflam properties..


Nice one I'll have a look for some now, cheers mate


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use them for direct arm work. havent used them for anything else yet and i dont think i need to tbh.

I do incline DB extensions, super-set with incline DB curls (3 sets with fatgripz, then 3 sets without) taking the fatgripz off for the last 3 sets feels like a slight reduction in weight, which is fine cos after 3 hard sets I could do with it.


----------

